
Filezilla: Bundled virus warnings - dredmorbius
https://forum.filezilla-project.org/viewtopic.php?t=48441
======
tracker1
Use the ninite installer...

[https://ninite.com/filezilla/](https://ninite.com/filezilla/)

------
dredmorbius
Re: title. Original is less than clear: "Setup bundled - warning?"

